# I will cherish my granddaughter's words



## CarolfromTX (Nov 22, 2019)

My daughter told me this. Lily comes to her with a pensive look and asks, "Where are we eating for Thanksgiving this year?" Daughter says, "Nana and Poppops' house." Lily nods and says, "Good!" Daughter asks why. Lily says, "Because Nana does it just this much better," and she holds up her finger and thumb about an inch apart. LOL! She's getting extra stuffing (her fave) this year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2019)

So far we are having 34 coming to Grandma's and Grandpa's!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 23, 2019)

We're eating our pre-cooked Cracker Barrel dinner at 1 because DSIL has to go to work at 3. DGD's main squeeze (at the moment) is out of town until next Sunday, DGS and his GF will be here. So we'll only be six. Our Cracker Barrel feast feeds 10. Woohoo! Lots of leftovers.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 23, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> My daughter told me this. Lily comes to her with a pensive look and asks, "Where are we eating for Thanksgiving this year?" Daughter says, "Nana and Poppops' house." Lily nods and says, "Good!" Daughter asks why. Lily says, "Because Nana does it just this much better," and she holds up her finger and thumb about an inch apart. LOL! She's getting extra stuffing (her fave) this year.


Reminds me of my son who loved my sister in laws dressing. I finally squeezed the recipe out of her and made it for him. He said it was good but hers was better because she put it in a round bowl not a square one like the one I used.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2019)

My daughter has to work at CVS (she is a pharm) until 2:00 and grand works there until closing. It will just be the 2 of us so Lubys is being picked up and brought back to my house. Daughter says you would be surprised at the folks who decide they need their script refilled on turkey day.  Hard to believe people don't keep up with their business better than that!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)

*Me and my husband are invited to my SIL's sisters house for dinner. I would rather stay home but I don't want to disappoint my daughter. I'll be taking what we call Italian Wedding soup because her in-laws love it and I will also be taking some pies. Then on the weekend my son will be coming to my house for another Thanksgiving Dinner,because he can't make it on Thanksgiving.*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Me and my husband are invited to my SIL's sisters house for dinner. I would rather stay home but I don't want to disappoint my daughter. I'll be taking what we call Italian Wedding soup because her in-laws love it and I will also be taking some pies. Then on the weekend my son will be coming to my house for another Thanksgiving Dinner,because he can't make it on Thanksgiving.  Love Italian wedding soup!*


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Love Italian wedding soup!


----------

